
Huawei denies involvement in buggy Linux kernel patch proposal - alecco
https://www.zdnet.com/article/huawei-denies-involvement-in-buggy-linux-kernel-patch-proposal/
======
alecco
From the article:

Trivially exploitable vulnerability found in HKSP

On Sunday, the HKSP submission sparked interest in the Linux community as
could signal Huawei's wish to possibly contribute to the official kernel. Due
to this, the patch came under immediate scrutiny, including from the
developers of Grsecurity, a project that provides its own set of security-
hardening patches for the Linux kernel.

In a blog post published on the same day, the Grsecurity team said that it
discovered that the HKSP patch was introducing a "trivially exploitable"
vulnerability in the kernel code -- if the patch was to be approved.

